# Vote: Best Sativa (mostly Sativa) & Best Indica (mostly Indica). Mention breeder.



## thefreshies22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Please comment on your favorite Sativa(mostly) and favorite Indica(mostly). Also mention the breeder. I am looking for two heavy weight strains that I could clone for years to come. Be as specific as you are willing.

Thanks


----------



## thefreshies22 (Jan 10, 2008)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## thefreshies22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Surely you guys wanna talk about your favorite strains and how much joy they have brought you?


----------



## 2Stoned2Think (Jan 11, 2008)

Hashplant for best indica? I don't know though cuz i'm a newb LOl!


----------



## thefreshies22 (Jan 11, 2008)

This is way more lame than I thought it would be.


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 11, 2008)

Best Sativa: Arjans Ultra Haze #2 (Greenhouse Seed company)
Best Indica: Super Skunk (sensi Seeds)
my opinion


----------



## thefreshies22 (Jan 12, 2008)

bump, anyone else?


----------



## thefreshies22 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sativa: I dont know because I need your input.
Indica: I dont know because I need your input


----------



## matthewfoley (Aug 26, 2008)

Been a while since any input on this list, but I'll reply as I had the same idea starting out - wanting to get both ends of the spectrum.

At the moment I would say Hawaiian Snow (sativa - Green House) and AK-47 (indica - Serious). The AK is the frostiest thing I've ever seen - shows preflowers like crazy in veg - you'd think it's started flowering! And the Hawaiian Snow has the prettiest most rock hard buds, and if you can wait the 12 weeks will reward you with the most intense high you can imagine.


----------



## jon2 (Aug 26, 2008)

indica - god bud
sativa - super silver haze
hybrid - white widow


----------



## greenjumble (Aug 27, 2008)

My understanding is that AK-47 is mostly Sativa even though its short and a heavy producer... the high is great and definately more of a Sativa High. My favorite Sativa is still an old fashioned Purple Haze, Jack Herrer, and Ak-47, though I have heard they bred a dominant Indica one for the Indica competitions. The one I had was certainly Sativa in the high. 
Favorite Indica I don't have one I only like Sativa'a and Hybrids. Not a fan of true Indica.


----------



## Dutch1976 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sativa- Kali Mist, PPP, but those are the only 2 I've grown, I've smoked a shit load of strains but whose to say what they really were. Anyone remember the early 90's? Everything was "Northern Lights" and then everyone and yo mamma had "white widow".


----------



## greenjumble (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats was the new thing in Jersey at the time round '96... NL, Skunk, Haze($60, but well worth it), cheaps from Mexico and Hydro which I got in bulk and worked out to be 25 US an 1/8 and it was really strong.


----------



## Neo Classical Shredder (Aug 27, 2008)

sativa-c-99-f2 spice bros
indica- california indica- sensi seeds
hybrid-kc 33-kc brains


----------



## Neo Classical Shredder (Aug 27, 2008)

i forgot to add..landrace sativa....mama thai-seedsman


----------



## tidalracepaddler (Aug 31, 2008)

Sativa- Burmese-VISC Seed Co.
Indica- Fucking Incredible-VISC

Check them out! Vancouverseed.com


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 31, 2008)

I love Trainwreck for a good Sativa. Its a great motivational daytime smoke that doesn't leave you tired at all and smells and tastes like lemon-lime earthyness- delicious smoke in my opinion. The Trainwreck that I smoke is the clone-only Trainwreck but A-Train from TH Seeds is a good Trainwreck hybrid. TH Seeds

My favorite Indica for late night smoking is MK Ultra (OG Kush x G13). TH seeds also sells that one (I promise I don't work for them). It destroys you and is a really good warm stoned as fuck high.


----------



## matthewfoley (Sep 19, 2008)

greenjumble: This is my second successful (12 days away!) grow to harvest, and the first with AK-47. I bought the Hawaiian Snow for a pure sativa, and intended to get the AK for the pure indica, based on the stated flower time (47 days listed on gypsy) and described characteristics (as you mention, mostly indica-like).

But I've never seen a flowering time listed anywhere under 50 days, and after some looking I found the same seeds with 56-63 days listed on another site. So I did a little more research and it appears that originally it was a sativa dominant mix but under subsequent breeding it has crossed the line to slightly indica dominant. I've decided to pull at day 56.



> At the recent High Times Cannabis Cup (HTCC) 2003, there was some confusion about the fact that Simon entered AK-47 in the Indica Cup for the first time, instead of the Sativa Cup like before, in which the AK had gained several Cup honours, always being considered a mostly Sativa. But the above-mentioned Sativa/Indica relation of 50:50 allows for reclassifying AK-47 every time new results in the breeding process have lead to dominant outer traits of either the Sativa or the Indica type. Because after having finished a new strain and releasing it to the market, Simon uses to keep on working on the genetic formula and partly rebuilds the strains after some years by using previously unused material within the same genetic line as new parent, thus refreshing genetics. The trade-mark characteristics of the strain are basically maintained thereby, only the accents are shifted a little bit. This practice is the reason why Simon's small, but exclusive seed collection never loses its fascination and dynamics.


I can say it def is shorter and much quicker to flower (it puts out crazy preflowers under 24/0!) than the Hawaiian Snow next to it, but obviously not a complete full blown indica. It has an awesome smell and EVERYTHING is coated in a white frosting! 

Serius: I've smoked the Trainwreck (at least that's what the guy was calling it), and maybe it was; it did have that lemon-lime taste - but it made my mind a trainwreck! I couldn't do anything after smoking that. Def a winner tho...

Dutch: I had the pleasure about 7 years ago (supply is shit here) of smoking Kali Mist - and I would have to say it's my favorite all time smoke so far. It's my next strain, however I've heard that the original KM from Serious Seeds was "improved" by adding some indica to the mix to shorten the flower time. Supposedly the Western Winds from Sagamartha is the closest to the original you can still get. I personally am willing to wait 12 weeks to Send My Mind...


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 18, 2008)

Sativa -Jack Herer

Indica-Grand daddy purple.

I dont know if those are pure indicas/sativas but its there dominant side . And i voted on quality of the bud not how it grows or yeilds or anything else.


----------



## zelus (Oct 18, 2008)

kali mist , 
red diesal/ny diesal
cheese variation


----------



## zelus (Oct 18, 2008)

kali mist , 
red diesal/ny diesal
cheese variation
blue widow


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 18, 2008)

my mistake. i looked on google and it said jack herer is sativa/indica. so my new choice for sativa is Strawberry cough even though its 80 percent sativa. 
Marijuana Strain Library - Strawberry Cough
Marijuana Strain Library - Jack Herrer
Marijuana Strain Library - Granddaddy Purple

everyone could use this site to pick or research a favorite strain. KGB - Marijuana Strain Library


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 15, 2010)

thought i would jump start this thread again.

sativa- trainwreck, ak-47

indica/ mostly indica- afgooey, white widow, romulan or any. i like indicas more cuz they help me sleep better.


----------



## neph19d (Feb 15, 2010)

jon2 said:


> indica - god bud
> sativa - super silver haze
> hybrid - white widow


super silver haze is bomb


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 16, 2010)

gotta try that super silver haze or super lemon haze & that jack herer & im not a HUGE sativa fan, but big buddhas cheese is good shit all around

anybody know the best place to get that jack herer


----------



## BigSkyBudTHC (Feb 16, 2010)

yea in my bowl. ha ha. jokes but not really. got some last night and its nice. puts me down it seems.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 17, 2010)

the jack herer puts you down?


----------



## Ww58 (Jul 25, 2011)

Strongest sativa is a strain called zeta with a high that lasts over 5 hours.
Green ribbon is a cross of it. Very hard cut to find. Other strongest Sativas would be any O.G. Kush. People think just cause it's called kush it's indica. But anything with over 20% thc is a sativa dominate strain.

Strongest indica is harlequinn or sour tsunami. Both have over 6% cbn


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the guy who started this thread just wanted to pick some peoples brains so he could get a grow going since he has not been on here forever. I hope you guys got him on some 12 week strains...lol


----------



## hobart (Jul 25, 2011)

be nice, Im kind of curious as to what peoples opinions are on this matter myself and it's not my first time. I do love all the silly names for the pot tho! and they are as silly as a commercial line-up from one of the big pharm companies on tv.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

Sativa = Apollo 11 or 13 (Bros Grimm)
Indica = Deep Chunk afghani (Tom Hill)
Hybrid = Skunkberry (Peak Seeds)


----------



## corners (Nov 16, 2011)

Ready2Inhale said:


> the jack herer puts you down?


No. Only if you want it too and smoke alot. Its a great day time working smoke, but can be a nice chill watch tv smoke at night. Tastes great in a vaporizer


----------



## Unnk (Nov 16, 2011)

So far Cannaloupe Haze by DNA for pure sativa

For mostly sativa id say Jack The Ripper from TGA

for good 50/50 id say Martian Mean Green from DNA 

for a Mostly indica id Say shark Shock form mr nice

for a pure indica Sannies Herijuana


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 16, 2011)

Best indica that I've grown: Herijuana(Sannies) or Super star(Delta 9 labs)
Best sativa that I've grown: BrainstormG13haze(Delta 9 labs)
Best Hybrid that I've grown: Either Pandora's(TGA) box or Vortex.(TGA)


and then there is a huge spectrum of plants that were just as good as these but werent overly sativa dom or indica dominant like a bunch of 40/60 or 70/30. so yea...


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 17, 2011)

i don't have enough smoking experience yet to name a definative top sativa and you just ain't gonna find the pure columbian gold that i started out blazing & that made me hate indicas instantly the very first time i got stoned and not even 1% high.

SO FAR, the best indoor & named strain i've smoked has been *high quality seeds' haze x skunk*. it's even more potent and probably long lasting than columbian gold without as much tolerance fall off, but isn't as visual or trippy, but FAR from shabby in that department. i also love *mandala's 8 miles high* as a more balanced & mellow 24/7 buzz with plenty of euphoria but less psychoactivity and *short stuff's super cali haze* as the most exotic sativa for it's delicious grape flavor and happy motivational buzz.

let me get back to you on TGA subcool's *jack's cleaner 2*. if it lives up to it's trippy visual description, lemony taste (haze skunk tastes like a yucky cigar wrapper) and TGA's solid rep, it might become my #1 favorite. i don't want anything to do with the celebrations of murder named *TGA's jack the ripper & sannies' killing fields *(FUCKING DEAL WITH IT murder loving & apathetic scumbags!), but both sound awesome to smoke if i weren't on an "i'm not repeating those names in my garden" boycott that has nothing to do with the quality of smoke & again, fuck any piece of shit bitch that has a problem with it! i don't watch movies anymore for the same reason.


----------



## TrichomeBob (May 24, 2013)

Sativas, Mekong haze, sssdh, marleys ccollie, amnesia haze
indicas, Shiva Skunk, Buddhas Sister
hybrids, Timewreck, jack herer


----------



## TrichomeBob (May 24, 2013)

Oh my god do I have the mother of sssdh cuts!


----------



## Wavels (May 24, 2013)

As with fine wine and cigars, THE best is highly subjective.

But for me these strains spring to mind:


Sativa) Western Winds, Sonora Super Sativa(SSSC) Apollo 11, Cinderella 99---A-11 and C-99 are hybrids with great Sativa highs, and finish in less than 65 days...Yipee.

Hybrids) NLxHaze, AK-47, White Widow, Skunk #1

Indica) Northern Lights, Williams Wonder, Ice.


----------



## HazeHeaven (May 24, 2013)

Best Sativa: Apollo 13 (Bros. Grimm) - amazing potency and duration of high. Runner up: Super Lemon Haze - GHS - UBER strong but not exactly my fav. type of buzz .

Best Indica: Master OG Kush (not sure breeder) or Sour Bubble (BOG). 

Sativas i've heard are great but haven't tried: Ace's Golden Tiger, RD's Ghost Train Haze, and Serious' Kali Mist.

Indicas I've heard are great but haven't tried yet: Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream (next garden), RD's Blue Ox and LeeRoy. Anything from SinCity.


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 24, 2013)

Best sativas I've had

Temple (SSH x Williams wonder)~Bodhi 
Jacks cleaner2 ~TGA
Space Mountain (sweet skunk x A11g) ~Bodhi

Best indica 

Black Triangle (triangle kush x 88g13/hp)~Bodhi 
Dank Sinatra (LA Affie x 88g13/hp)~Bodhi


----------



## sourpuss (May 24, 2013)

Hybrid 
sour diesel, reserva privada/dna
Blueberry, flo, dj short

ANd my own creation, hybrid, grows like indica, dense nugs, sativa soaring awake high, every toke takes you higher. Finishes in 7 to 8 weeks. 

SAtiva- kali mist, not sure 

Indica - la confidential, dna genetics


----------



## sourpuss (May 24, 2013)

Bodhi seems to be the place to go for strains these days


----------



## teoborg (May 24, 2013)

sourpuss said:


> Bodhi seems to be the place to go for strains these days


Sannies, RareD , just to name a few other destinations..


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 24, 2013)

Sativa Serious S33ds Kali Mist

Indica Sannie's Herijuana IBL


----------



## booms111 (May 24, 2013)

Sativa- SSSDH and Casey Jones- *Connoisseur Genetics *

Indica- not a fan of being zombiefied so i like weaker indicas like Granddaddy purple


----------



## NevilleS.2013 (May 24, 2013)

Best sativa: mango haze inbred generation, Best Indica: nordle both from Mr. Nice Seeds


----------



## sourpuss (May 24, 2013)

Got to try casey jones, only hear great things about it.


----------



## mycomaster (May 24, 2013)

Sativa- Jack's cleaner 2 and Cindy99
Hybrid- Skunk#1 and Yumbolt 47
Indica- Darkstar and Bubblegum


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 24, 2013)

NevilleS.2013 said:


> Best sativa: mango haze inbred generation, Best Indica: nordle both from Mr. Nice Seeds


How IBL is that line really? What kind of flowering times can you expect?


----------



## Rogue13 (May 25, 2013)

Sativa- Golden Goat- this clone only is so good. genetics include sweet island skunk, Hawaiian and romulan. The high is so potent and the sativa buzz is strong. fairly clearheaded. great for anything, working, gardening, repetitive bucket filling, reading-altho the tangents can make ya read pages and not realize you were thinking about something weird the whole time. the flavor, the smell of the smoke hangs in the room. unmistakable. all hail the golden goat! 9-10 weeks but very mold resistant, blew it off with a leaf blower every morn in mid october rains, even the long flimsy looking arms could take it drooping all over, not the biggest yielder, but so worth it.

hybrids- Headband- always gets ya high, no matter what. 
OG Kush- same as headband, if not, use the other, if not get the GOAT!

Indica- Lavender- So reeky, such a great feel good happy go lucky best day high. maybe a lil anxious, but i like that.


----------



## May11th (May 25, 2013)

My favorite strain is deathstar, fav indica mazar, favorite sativa acupolco gold, so far. I like strong smelling stuff and good taste. I hate hay weed lol


----------



## sourpuss (May 25, 2013)

Id say pls dont post strains you havent grown or smoked and was sure that it was indeed the strain your mentioning. Only makes sense...


----------



## hsfkush (May 25, 2013)

C99 sativa.
Black Domina indica


----------



## Raze (May 25, 2013)

Sugar Punch - Sannies (ridiculous sativa dom, sugar smelling, powerhouse buds)
Ms. Universe - Dynasty Seeds (sativa dom, with an amazing buzz, fruit, funky, awesomeness)

Too many Indica's I like, some are clone only strains..


----------



## corners (Jan 22, 2014)

Raze said:


> Sugar Punch - Sannies (ridiculous sativa dom, sugar smelling, powerhouse buds)
> Ms. Universe - Dynasty Seeds (sativa dom, with an amazing buzz, fruit, funky, awesomeness)
> 
> Too many Indica's I like, some are clone only strains..


Sugar Punch is one of my favorite strains. Its Super Silver Haze X The One. Just taste great and has huge buds. Clones easy.I like Sannies in general after he was the 3rd place ive been to. If you like sativas thats the place to go.He makes a good Killing Fields and Sannies Jack is a dream.

I also had Afghan Kush Special that was tasty for an indica.

JackBerry is a great indica also.

For hybrid White Widow has to be a strain for people to try if you havent. Its just pretty to see.


----------

